# magnesium sulfate



## bluemoon1 (Mar 19, 2012)

When magnesium sulfate is administered for hypomagnesemia is it coded as infusion, for therapy prophylaxis or hydration?

When magnesium sulfate is administrated to ease the toxicity of cisplatin it coded as infusion or hydration....Thanks


----------



## abc1099 (Mar 20, 2012)

We bill magnesium given for hypomagnesium as an infusion and add 275.2.  There has been quite a bit of discussion and/or controversy over whether to bill MAG/KCL given with Cisplatin as hydration or infusion.  When I first started 5 years ago, I was told to bill as hydration.  However, hydration per CPT is defined as Pre-packaged fluid and electrolytes.  After doing a considerable amount of iquiry with other practices, I found out they are all billing it as an infusion when MAG/KCL is being added to the saline.  It makes sense to me so we are now billing it as infusion not hydration.


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Mar 20, 2012)

We bill as therapy. It depends on if it is pre-packed like abc1099 stated. We checked with our pharmacist and found that we mix it so we can charge as therapy.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2012)

abc1099 said:


> We bill magnesium given for hypomagnesium as an infusion and add 275.2.  There has been quite a bit of discussion and/or controversy over whether to bill MAG/KCL given with Cisplatin as hydration or infusion.  When I first started 5 years ago, I was told to bill as hydration.  However, hydration per CPT is defined as Pre-packaged fluid and electrolytes.  After doing a considerable amount of inquiry with other practices, I found out they are all billing it as an infusion when MAG/KCL is being added to the saline.  It makes sense to me so we are now billing it as infusion not hydration.



Do not add a dx code such as 275.2 unless the physician specifically documents the patient has this condition.  Mostly this is being administered to prevent this condition not due to it.  Therefore you are giving the patient a condition they do not have just to get the infusion paid.  If there is a V code for prophylyactic administration then use this otherwise the reason for the chemo drug is all you have


----------



## JDunleavey1031 (Apr 11, 2012)

This may be a silly question, but I have been told that we do not bill for the magnesium sulfate, just the administration codes (hydration or therapeutic); is this correct or can I bill for the magnesium sulfate?


----------

